# Bird Dog Names



## smokinbass16

Im thinking about getting a bird dog.... what are some good names for a male?


----------



## GAGE

My llewelin's name is Briar.


----------



## Nicodemus

Anything with at least 2 sylables, and it is a requirement that it "hollers" good.

This also works well for namin` boy chilluns!


----------



## bassfishga

Some are named after guns or something simular. Remington, Gunner, Muzzy, Magnum, Beretta or Hunter...


----------



## GAGE

bassfishga said:


> Some are named after guns or something simular. Remington, Gunner, Muzzy, Magnum, Beretta or Hunter...




My YLM is named Hunter.


----------



## corn grinder

We have a German Shorthair named Jaeger,(pronounced yea-ger) which is german for hunter.


----------



## SGADawg

Stay away from names that are close to commands as this will confuse the dog. ex. Bo is too close to no or whoa.

People I got my lab from were calling him Bo, had them stop and start calling him Sam when I picked him out at 3 weeks old.


----------



## phillipsmike

Ranger.


----------



## 10th Legion

mine are cotton and boone


----------



## bnew17

my brittany is called Drake


----------



## smokinbass16

Brair is sounding pretty good right now. thanks for all the insight!


----------



## yelper43

HOW ABOUT "WALKS WITH FEATHERS"


----------



## BoxCallWillie

When I was a kid my Dad had Pointers
his #1 Male was named  "Driver" 

BCW


----------



## GT-40 GUY

Woody


----------



## Walkie Takie

*names*

we had a ol pointer ,  Dan  was his name  //////////
  great hunting dog   
  just did;nt know how good he was ,  till he was gone  and then I grew up and left home  ,  
 back then everone  ( most )   had a good hunting dog   bird or coon .////
   just the way it was  in the 60 and 70 's


----------



## Luke0927

I have 3 bird dogs (GSP's) 2 male one female all named after differment makers of guns i have....

males
"Remmy" for Remingon
"Ruger"  for Ruger 

"Neli" for Beneli


----------



## godogs57

I had a field trial lab that was fast as greased lightning. His call name was "Jet"...full name was "Flint River's Jet Black Attack"...thought that was kinda neat. 

I agree with others, name him a one sylable name and nothing that remotely sounds like any command you are likely to use. 

No kidding: My first cousin had a dog he named "******************"...he thought it was cute until he got loose at the beach one day and he had to chase him down....true story.


----------



## hevishot

the name should be one sylable...not 2. (for ease of calling in the field) I own Gus, Jill, Hope, Nell, and Rose....one sylable is MUCH easier to have to repeat than 2 or more.


----------



## redlevel

My two Llewellins are Chipper and Andruw.  That's "Chip" and "Druw" in the field.  

I don't think "Sam" would work too well, when you think about it being too close to a command or whatever.

Reminds me of the Havilah Babcock story about the dog who thought his name was a commonly used term that would normally provoke fisticuffs when used between humans.  A problem arose when a minister hunted with Babcock and his friend, who both used the dog's name freely.  At a break, the minister asked just exactly what the dog's name was, and how it had come to be.  The friend replied that the dog's daddy was named Bishop, so they had named the dog Son-of-Bishop in honor of the father.


----------



## HandgunHTR

My labs name is Hunter, short for Rocky Top's Slim Chance for Hunter.  While in the field his name is Boo (nickname).  He is smart enough to know both of them.  

My next one will be named Buck.


----------



## GT-40 GUY

I once had an English Setter named Rhrett (Rhett Buttler). What a hunter he was. Before I got married she told me that eather the dog goes or she goes. Biggest mistake of my life I kept her.


----------



## aaronward9

Luke0927 said:


> I have 3 bird dogs (GSP's) 2 male one female all named after differment makers of guns i have....
> 
> males
> "Remmy" for Remingon
> "Ruger"  for Ruger
> 
> "Neli" for Beneli



I duck hunted this week with dogs named Remi (Remington), Neli(Benelli), and Browning.  love this idea!


----------



## Texas Bill

Best hound I ever had was named Bear.


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~Pretty Boy Floyd~~~~~~~~~~~>*

My best Beagle hound is Registered, as "Daddy Rabbit's Pretty Boy Floyd" I call him Floyd and he knows his name as well! His Sir was called "Radar" and his litter mate was "Lumbar"

I once had a real good rabbit hound, called him"Exlax" he could run the **** out of an old rabbit!
D.R.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>>


----------



## Mako22

I once named an old yard dog "Joe Budd" after a WMA down in Florida where I found him abandoned as a puppy.


----------



## potsticker

My chocolate lab was named before i got her, shyloh.She will answer also to dummy, idiot,deft dog, comeer, stupid and shoe eater!


----------



## gspbrad

RELOAD is a good name.


----------



## KDarsey

Daddy used to always name 'em after whoever he got'em from...
  Bought him from Fred, he was named Fred........


----------



## jrpace25

I got a lab mix from the pound and although I never used him as a bird dog, he was probably one of the best dogs that I have ever owned.  We named him CuJo.  You should have seen the looks we got when we told people his name.  The vet's office was probably the worst.  Whenever we went in, there seemed to someone new and they couldn't understand why we would name our dog that.  We then informed them that he wasn't named after the St. Bernard, but after a hockey player!


----------



## Hi-tech Redneck

5 dolla dawg
honky tonk attitude


----------



## boomerfrumva

i have to labs boomer am sammi jo some how boomer got a short name of [but]


----------



## jeremyoo7

*Jumper*

My yellow lab is named Jumper my boys picked that one
out.


----------



## kingfish

Our pure bred, duck fethcing black lab that was with us for 17 years............. "BOOMER"


----------



## deersled

being from the south........."Rebel"


----------



## swgahunter

male pointers.....JAKE best one i have. MAX is another.a friend use to to have one named CHAMP.                                                                                                          female pointers....CALLIE,CANDY also have a brittney named DIXIE.keep it short and sweet.


----------



## DukTruk

The dogs I have now are:

Hoss, Coach, Tuck, Heisman

Some others are:

Duck
Gus
Jet
Zoom
Gator
Goose
Bourbon
Whiskey
Beer
Festus
Duke
Echo
Hammer
Keg
Lucky
Mack
Magic
Max
Petey
Rowdy
Howdy
Sam
Smooth
Sonny
Splash
Tank
Thunder
Tuff
Tug
Turk


----------



## birddog1

I like kate or jack.I have heard how old timmers used to name the dog after the people they got them from.Keep it short and you will be ok.


----------



## GA1dad

My male is named "Berettas True North Murdock". He answers to "Doc"

I put a lot of thought in his name. I compare him to a compass. We use a compass to point us to a destination. Doc points my Beretta in the right direction,,,,,,,most of the time


----------



## redneckcamo

Im with the easy quickly shouted name for out in the field...like  ROY  ...  JED...ZEEK ... BUCK ... RHETT  ... STAG  ...  just a few


----------



## white lab

My Daddy used to had pointers name Jake and Banjo


----------



## SGADawg

*Redlevel*

just curious why Sam would be confusing?  I have racked my brain and can't think of any command I use that is close to Sam.


----------



## Lane Morrell

Very pretty dog you have my friend.  I like to keep it simple also, Jack, Gabby,& Missy are my dogs names.  Worked Jack today.  He is hunting real well, just needs some "yard work" as the a trainer told me.  He needs work on heel and woah, but last week he did great.


----------



## Pale Blue Dun

I was given my Lab from Cobb here on GON. He was alrady named...

Goose


----------



## doublebarrel

Major,Trouble


----------



## gritsdog

my black labs name is Miss Grits, we call her Grits, hence the reason for my screen name, she was a great dog before I left to come over here to Afghanistan, now I think she is a bonified house dog, talked to my wife tonight and they were laying together eating popcorn watching tv  hopefully I'll get a good pup out of her when I get home, and start the training over, maybe she has some hope left, but it's been almost two years and when I came home last time she was right at my wifes side and wasn't interested in hearing what I had to say.


----------



## JBowers

Trip & Jigs


----------



## rex upshaw

dixie or logan.


----------



## Jody Hawk

Daddy Rabbit Kennels said:


> I once had a real good rabbit hound, called him"Exlax" he could run the **** out of an old rabbit!
> D.R.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>>



 DR, you ain't right !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




Best bird dog I ever had was Freckles !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## short stop

My last pointert was named Wrinkle .
 Some other cool names that  went along dog lines were  Soda , Haley , Beu . 
  I had a   Red Dobie   named Roscoe  ---coolest smartest dog I ever owned .


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

I always liked single-syllable names... Hank, Bob, Slim, Jack...


----------



## redlevel

SGADawg said:


> just curious why Sam would be confusing?  I have racked my brain and can't think of any command I use that is close to Sam.



Not exactly a command.  I just wouldn't want to confuse my dog after I missed an easy shot.


----------



## DoeMaster

My yellow labs are named Sandy, Dusty, and my red healer is named Digger.  Digger was a big mistake.....most everyone calls him something else that rhymes with Digger......it's embarrsing!!  My six year old son thinks it's his real name.  It's aweful!!


----------



## BRIAN1

I Had A Buddy Who Named His Lab "bullet".


----------



## grim

I'd call him roadkill, just to keep him in line.

Personally, it doesnt matter what I name em, I always end up yelling my kids name at him first before I can remember his name.  For some reason it works in reverse when I holler at the kids.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER

smokinbass16 said:


> Im thinking about getting a bird dog.... what are some good names for a male?



Well I already have a name picked out for my dog that I dont have yet, Beauregard Ambros Stonewall Savage AKA BASS

Hope that helps


----------



## GonePhishn

yep--it needs to be a short country name--i like jeb, zeke, luke, hank


----------



## JasonF

I like Barkley for a name.


----------



## BRANCHWYNN

Its A Small World...had A Brittany Named Rhett(rhett Butler)...last Name After Mine.


----------



## BRANCHWYNN

Had A Lab named CEASAR...own a Boykin now. Santa named him before he got here for my daughter Wynn. She said Santa must find his way from the ocean by coming up the river(FLINT)...so he is registered as 'WYNNS FLINT RIVER SIR-PRIZE'...better known as "FLINT". Hoping to get a female Boykin soon...thinkin about calling her "BELLE"


----------



## Tenkiller

Doohickey


----------



## puredrenalin

My YLM, is Ceasar, but if I were to get another pair of bird dogs, they would be Diesel and Harley


----------



## ttowndawg

i have a female boykin named sadie belle, goes by  belle in the field and sadie at home smart dog... more of an over grown lap dog though my parents have spoiled her i want a male boykin now just for hunting purposes i will name him Rip...


----------



## brownhounds

My male is trigger and female is Anna Belle.  These are bloodhounds


----------

